# Welcome me....



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi guys, for those who know my "past", I am looking forward to become a legit fan and regain my form, and possibly become a moderator for my Penny's whoever team is. Thanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hi Penny! I just want to say that Kobe was better than you in your prime. Show respect!

You want to moderate whatever board Penny goes to? What a bandwagoner!


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL MAN LOL.

GREAT POST. PROPS.

Jemel, is this guy who I think he is ?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi, guys. I know when I was in my prime, your team wants me to play for you guys but I don't need hype and glory. I just want to be my best and now I have a chance maybe playing for the Blazers. 

For all the Penny fans,I have been having problems with my knee so on April 22, I went to Vail, Colorado to have surgery on my knee. Man, what a beautiful place! The doctor found a cyst and removed scar tissue from previous operations.

I am currently in Houston, Texas, working out with a strength and conditioning coach. So far I am coming along okay. Boy, do they every make you work out.

So, just relax if anyone wants some autograph when I am healthy, I will show what I can do.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Ho... er....Penny

You're a Raptors fan too ? :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> Hey Ho... er....Penny


LOL

Listen, Penny, why don't you take the last two years of your contract off, take a huge pay cut, come to Toronto, and bring your friend Shawn Marion with you too. It's a good trade, Tracy Murray and Hakeem Olajuwon for you and Marion! DO IT! DO IT!

:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP *
> Hey Ho... er....Penny
> 
> You're a Raptors fan too ? :laugh:


Hi, Yes I am man....

The reason I have the raptor logo under my signature because I thought I would be traded to the Raptors and Vince and I have a long talk on the phone he told me that he needed a second guy who can do other things like distributing the ball, rebounds and scores like this. Although, it didn't work out but I am still pretty good friends with Vince.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


Well, shawn is a nice talent I am not trying to give a node to him here. But we can't win a championship with Shawn. The history is proven that that type of player as our primary offensive player won't get it done. Shawn is too good for us to bench him and play him as a role player. He can still earn his max on some losing team and he will get his money at least.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jemel Irief *
> Hi Penny! I just want to say that Kobe was better than you in your prime. Show respect!
> 
> You want to moderate whatever board Penny goes to? What a bandwagoner!


LOL!! It's so sad that Penny has to stoop to such a level to post on basketball message boards now. Shame on you!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I remember how I was being mistreated by fans and orgainization. I then understand that I wasn't the player I once was. Do I want to win my fans back by posting on a message board? No way.... I just want to update my news if anyone cares. lol..


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I am your #1 fan Penny! Keep telling us how washed up you are! LOL!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think with my overpaid contract, I can probably purchase this whole thing then request a BAN just for you. lol.. Just Kidding man....


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL! Good one... Penny's game is being banned from the NBA... no wait, it declined itself! LOL!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I will be wearing those on the court for some pickup games if anyone cares, I am willing to let them go for a decent price. LOL....
And myself...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL!! What are those, your new And 1's? I'd buy for 2 pennies, and sell me your washed up game, why you are at it, LOL!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> LOL!! What are those, your new And 1's? I'd buy for 2 pennies, and sell me your washed up game, why you are at it, LOL!


Nah, I dun wanna give away my prime time shoes (lol) but hey, just give me a few months to rehab my knee I will show you what I can do. Did you remember I was 20/6/5 for the first 15 games or so?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, 20 turnovers, 6 technical fouls, and 5 knee cramps! LOL!


----------

